# When do Disney ticket prices usually rise?



## Numismatist (Dec 19, 2009)

Heading there July 2010.  I used to remember that they go up in January, but now I've learned maybe it's August?

Any ideas?


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 19, 2009)

The price increases are random. You never know when the prices will change.  All I know is, they go up right before I buy new tickets.


----------



## saf512 (Dec 19, 2009)

I know that the prices have gone up at the end of the summer for the last 2 years.  If you register to receive mousesavers news letters www.mousesaver.com, you will probablly receive notification at least 2 weeks prior to the price increase.  Also, the best prices that I have found was through "undercover tourism".  Periodically, mousesaver will send out a special link to undercover tourism for discounted Disney tickets.  PM me if you're interested and I will look for that link for you. 
Sandra


----------



## Numismatist (Dec 19, 2009)

Sea Six said:


> The price increases are random. You never know when the prices will change.  All I know is, they go up right before I buy new tickets.



  ME TOO!


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 19, 2009)

I subscribe to these undercover mouse-savers services, but they really do not know everything that Disney has in store for us.  I try and delay my new ticket purchases as long as possible to get as far into the future as possible, and Disney always seems to jack up the price right before I buy.  Disney really does not show their hold cards to these services that claim to know everything.  It's a crap shoot at best.


----------



## lprstn (Dec 20, 2009)

I go every year, and realized I came out best by purchasing tickets as such

10 days/ no exp / waterparks and more - which gives me 10 days at disney and 10 days at their waterparks & disney quest - and it never expires.

I purchased 1 ticket a month for 6 months (there is 6 of us) about 5 years ago and I still have 5 days waterparks and more / 5 days Disney.  This was the best deal going.

I also, stretch these out by purchasing 'party tickets - to MVMCP or MNSHP'


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't need to worry until Feb 2011. I renewed my Annual Passes at Thanksgiving and got 3 extra months free. So that's covered 90% of this T-giving, MLK weekend 2010, T-giving 2010 and MLK weekend 2011.

We'll probably go with the 10 day non-expiring passes next time. 

The last couple of years August has been the price increase month, at least for AP's


----------



## littlestar (Dec 20, 2009)

The ticket increases have definitely happened in August the last couple of years. We buy Annual Passes for me and the hubby and park hopper/no expiration tickets for our grown children. 

I receive the Mousesavers newsletter and Mary usually tells you when it's going to happen if you subscribe to the newsletter.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 21, 2009)

Ticket prices went up in early October this year.  We had a trip planned for late October/early November and we had to get new passes.  I was checking prices at Disney and AAA in early October, and by the time we got to the AAA office to buy the tickets in mid-October, the prices had gone up.  No warning from Mouse Savers or anywhere else.  They knew I was coming, and jacked up the price.  If I went to the AAA office 2 weeks sooner, I would have saved about $40, but at least we got 15 months this year instead of 12.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 21, 2009)

Sea Six said:


> ... at least we got 15 months this year instead of 12.



Then what you should do is go double the usual # b4 ticket prices go up again, and then skip the year in which they do go up. That way, you'll skip a year of increases (and give the mouse a finger), right?


----------



## Numismatist (Dec 21, 2009)

I wonder if the 'economic recover' will make Disney think they can raise them sooner... 

Intersting thread either way!


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 22, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> Then what you should do is go double the usual # b4 ticket prices go up again, and then skip the year in which they do go up. That way, you'll skip a year of increases (and give the mouse a finger), right?



I don't think my wife could stay away that long!  We actually got the double-whammy this year.  We had passes last year, and Disney offers you a discounted rate if you renew the pass before it expires.  Since we weren't planning on going for 6 months after the passes expired,   we decided it would be better to just buy new passes right before we went than to renew passes that we wouldn't use for 6 months.  We'd lose the discount, but at least we'd have new passes good for 12 more months (15, as it turned out).  Well, not only did we miss the discount, but we got nailed with a price increase, too.   :annoyed:  We are glad at least we get the Florida resident rate and the AAA discount.


----------



## littlestar (Dec 22, 2009)

Here's a nice chart on ticket price increases through the years from Deb Will's All Ears Site:

http://allears.net/tix/tixincrease.htm


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice chart, but it doesn't match the reality of my experience.  Maybe different items change at different times.


----------



## jamstew (Dec 23, 2009)

I haven't seen anything to indicate the prices went up twice last year, but they *definitely* went up August 1 or thereabouts.


----------



## gmarine (Dec 23, 2009)

I just bought tickets for February and they are the same price as they were in September after having gone up in August.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 23, 2009)

We try to purchased passes with no expiration time to lock in the current price for the next few years.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 23, 2009)

Could be just the resident prices went up in October. I really was not dreaming what happened to me. I wasn't looking at the regular tickets. In any case, at this point, what difference does it make?


----------



## littlestar (Dec 24, 2009)

I've heard some of the ticket vendors will sell the old priced tickets until they run out of them. It would be my luck, though, to walk in the door one minute after the last old priced ticket sold -


----------

